# Control Arm Replacement



## Bov82 (Apr 13, 2004)

Recently I had the driver's side control arm replaced in my 1998 200SX SE-R. I was told by my mechanic that when you replace one control arm that you should replace the passenger sidew at the same time. I haven't had any problems with that control arm, so is it really necessary to replace it?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Bov82 said:


> Recently I had the driver's side control arm replaced in my 1998 200SX SE-R. I was told by my mechanic that when you replace one control arm that you should replace the passenger sidew at the same time. I haven't had any problems with that control arm, so is it really necessary to replace it?



nah thats a bit load of shit..he just wants more $ out of you.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Ideally, replacing both at the same time is preferred. Like changing tires... you wouldn't replace 1 front tire and leave the other one with only 30% tread?
Really, you should be ok; I mean the only negative affect I could foresee is alignment. 
Worse case scenario one side tire wares a tad faster then the other, and that’s at a long shot! (ie. if the bushings were shot or something)

So honestly, fuck-it he's just trying get more $ out of you.


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

Did you hit a curb and bend your control arm? Otherwise if you only needed a new balljoint you can do that independently of replacing the entire ca itself. I was told by nissan that you can only replace the entire control arm and not only the balljoint :thumbdwn: . I bought the $22 balljoint at carquest and installed it with only a hammer and hand tools :thumbup: . Maybe you can just replace the balljoint on the other side if you are worried about it.


----------



## Bov82 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Ball Joint*



jer28 said:


> Did you hit a curb and bend your control arm? Otherwise if you only needed a new balljoint you can do that independently of replacing the entire ca itself. I was told by nissan that you can only replace the entire control arm and not only the balljoint :thumbdwn: . I bought the $22 balljoint at carquest and installed it with only a hammer and hand tools :thumbup: . Maybe you can just replace the balljoint on the other side if you are worried about it.


It was just the balljoint that needed to be replaced, but I was also told that you had to replace the entire control arm as well. I definitely don't want to pay $300 to get that other control arm fixed if I don't have to. I'm about to get new tires, so I'll have to keep an eye on them to make sure they are wearing appropriately. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## PuCkStAr (Sep 16, 2004)

*bent control arm*



Bov82 said:


> It was just the balljoint that needed to be replaced, but I was also told that you had to replace the entire control arm as well. I definitely don't want to pay $300 to get that other control arm fixed if I don't have to. I'm about to get new tires, so I'll have to keep an eye on them to make sure they are wearing appropriately. Thanks for everyone's input.


well i bent my front right control arm so unfortunately dont have the luxury of the cheaper way out |but still do u recommend i change both control arms??? expensive but should i?


----------



## Local 58 (May 22, 2006)

*New control arms on ebay.....*

Just wanted to let you fellas know that I just purchased replacement control arms (with ball joints) from an aftermarket seller on ebay. They are excellent quality and the price as of 11-15-06 was $60 each including shipping. Seller's ebay ID is "bestsuspension".....hope this helps some of you as much as it did me.....Pete(98 200sx se)


----------

